

Mailplane preview integrates Rapportive - rahulvohra
http://mailplaneapp.com/download/preview/

======
pclark
I have no idea how i lived without mailplane (drag & drop attachments, copy
and paste images, growl notifcations) and also have no idea how i'd live
without the data rapportive brings to the party.

~~~
alexknowshtml
If you dig Mailplane and have an iPhone, check out Mailroom:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mailroom/id355023563>

We've been inspired by (and are also addicts of Mailplane) but hated Mail.app,
so we started enhancing Gmail's Mobile UI.

~~~
krav
Alex, how does your search on Mailroom compare to Remail? I loved Remail's
wicked fast search on my iphone.

~~~
pclark
the gmail iphone web search is awesome, mailroom uses that.

~~~
alexknowshtml
indeed, we're wrapping the webkit UI of gmail mobile, which has standard gmail
search baked right in. Our app lets you easily switch between multiple gmail
and google for your domain accounts, gives you access to your iPhone's native
address book, offline support, and a few other goodies...and there's a lot
more in our development pipeline.

the entire feature process is similar to mailplane though: we look at mobile
gmail and say "how could we take whats already there and make it beter" or
"what's missing and how can we add it"?

Big upcoming features include things like HTML email reading and the ability
to add attachments, both major features missing from Gmail Mobile.

------
grinich
You can also add Rapportive as a UserScript to a Fluid.app instance of Gmail.

------
kevinherron
I don't really understand; what's so special about Mailplane? It's just an
email client right? What can it do that Mail.app or Outlook hooked up to your
gmail account can't?

I must be missing something.

~~~
mcav
It can use Gmail's search features. (IMAP doesn't do that nearly as well.)

------
natfriedman
This may sound like heresy but I always find gmail search -- when I'm looking
for something in the subject or sender -- to be a bit slow compared to search
in a local mail tool like Thunderbird or Evolution or Mail.app.

If I need to search entire message bodies gmail is of course much faster, but
often sender/subject search is all I need.

------
fcantu
I love Mailplane. I'm still looking for a solution this good for
Windows/Linux.

~~~
rahulvohra
+1 for Mailplane for Windows

